# Farewell my brave little Toaster.



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

My brave little Toaster finally lost his battle to URI's on Thursday. He had stopped eating and drinking and was refusing to take his meds. He was also starting to have breathing spasms. He became rather skinny, and for Toast that's just plain abnormal. I took him to the vet and let her know what was going on. We decided the best thing to do was put him to sleep. The vet mentioned that his overall health was probably due to the fact that he was a feeder rat, and feeder rats are not bred to live very long. His going was a little bittersweet because when I walked in to the vet's office with him at least two people wanted to pet him and hold him. Knowing my own rats and that they are friendly to everyone I never turn down that offer. He did have quite a few minutes in the spotlight at the vet's office. 

Toast was a quick split second decision rat that I bought almost two years ago. Back when I bought him, I had one rat pass away very recently, and another elderly rat that was not doing so well. I also had Pastoolio, who was only a few months old at the time and I wanted a play buddy for him. I had reserved a female rat at Petsmart, but she had been reserved for two weeks already with no way for me to take her home because she came in sick. So I went to the local pet store in my area to look at the rats, and the store owner there let me look at the 10-day old feeder babies. The minute I was handed Toast I did not want to hand him back. So I decided to take on the difficult task of raising a 10-day old feeder rat as a companion for Pastoolio.



The opposite kind of came in effect. As Toast grew older, Pastoolio became more of a blind eye seeing rat for Toast. Toast followed him everywhere during free range time. He was really glued to Pastoolio. Not only did Toast have horrible eyesight, but last year he came down with an ear infection which also took some of his ability to hear. He was no longer afraid of bags that crinkled or the vaccum cleaner. Toast was also an excellent lap rat and would sit and demand to be petted for hours while I watched a movie or did homework. His weight shifted dramatically. He became the fattest rat I have ever owned. I've put him on diets before, but they did not do much. 



After growing so attached to him because I hand fed him every two hours for the first few days he was home with me he will really be missed. He was my baby, and he loved food and cuddles. His unique love for water when he splashed his paws in the water bowl will also be something I will miss hearing at three in the morning. Even though he was so skinny when he left I know that he can eat as much food as he wants now that he's over the rainbow bridge.

Toast: 7/9/13-3/19/15


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

RIP Toast


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was a handsome little fella. Rest in Peace, Toast


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Im so sorry, Phantom. He was very cute. At his baby picture I almost melted. I love the heart with his print In It. How did you make It?


----------



## Chunker (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.

I do however have one question. Did you name your rat after the toaster in "The Brave Little Toaster"? Because that was one of my favorite childhood movies.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

He sounds like a wonderful guy. Rest in peace Toast.  You are amazing for taking on the challenge of a 10 day old baby. I am sorry for your loss. I have to get my recently deceased girl Fontina's print from the vet's that they made but I hope it's as cute as that one!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

theRatGirl said:


> Im so sorry, Phantom. He was very cute. At his baby picture I almost melted. I love the heart with his print In It. How did you make It?


The made I at the vet. They just took modeling clay and pressed his foot down on it with a little bit of ink. 



Chunker said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> I do however have one question. Did you name your rat after the toaster in "The Brave Little Toaster"? Because that was one of my favorite childhood movies.


That is one of the reasons why I named him Toast. The other reason was because his fur was the color of freshly toasted bread. It's one of my favorite childhood movies too! =P

Thank you guys so much for all of your best wishes. He was a great little feeder rat in the time that I had him. I really enjoy taking on the challenges of raising 10-day old feeder rats as well as special needs cases. He really did amaze me in all of the steps he took to become the rat that he was. =P


----------

